# What's your favorite gadget?



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I always thought that items such as frame grips and frame holders that you attach to the sides of the boxes during inspections were pretty useless items, intended to confuse the hobbyist beekeeper into thinking that such an item would actually be useful. IMHO God gave each one of use 2 good hands and ten good finders to (carefully) lift out and inspect frames from hives without attaching a device to be able to do so. They look like potential queen killers to me, in that they would give one false security in thinking that they were somehow being gentle and cautious in removing frames from brood boxes. Pardon my somewhat cynical comments here but who really uses items like those anyways? I don't need to be "Edward-Sizzor-Hands" in the beeyards.


----------



## justinh83 (Aug 2, 2010)

I believe the question was "What's your favorite gadget? " and not "Would you please express your opinion on my favorite gadget".
This is a good way to throw the intent of the forum off. Hopefully a mod will get around to this one.

For me, I like to have my digital voice recoder, to take notes "on the fly".


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

Thought the thread was "favorite gadgets", not "bash on someone because they like to use something that you don't"?:scratch: I don't use frame grips, but I know people that do, heck, I'd be lying if I said I had not thought about trying them. As far as a frame holder, that's a good thing to have too. It fits on the side of the box so that you can set the frame someplace if no other place is available.

I'd have to say my favorite gadget is my gun loaded with 2 rounds of snake shot for those remote locations where sometimes you'll find a snake hiding under the pallet. I wont shoot a regular snake, but man, when I hear those rattles, it's GAME ON!

C2


----------



## mjtracy (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm a top-bar hiver, so my favorite gadget is my long bread knife. Use it like a hive tool.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

My bottling bucket with honey gate. 

Didnt know how handy it was until I finally got a good honey harvest this year.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I too am top bar and would not be caught without my bread knife. I also use a short stout knife to seperate the bar and cut propolis


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I guess mine is my piezo ignition propane torch. I use it to light my smoker very quickly. Gets it burning and producing that white cool smoke in a blink. Also handy when the smoker goes out at the most inopportune time. Gets it back in service very quickly.


----------



## Peaches (Jun 8, 2011)

I use removable number plaques. I can mark the box on one side of the end and the colony on the other. That way I can tell on my equipment sheet which box I had to retire. And I can keep tabs on the colony when I put it in another box so I can clean and paint the old one. That way I get to keep the numbers when the colony dies or splits etc.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Frame Perch


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

Batman said:


> I'd have to say my favorite gadget is my gun loaded with 2 rounds of snake shot for those remote locations where sometimes you'll find a snake hiding under the pallet. I wont shoot a regular snake, but man, when I hear those rattles, it's GAME ON!


:lpf: Never leave home without it!

Peaches, I can't picture in my mind the number plaits (plates?). Do you have a photo?


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

My apologies to the forum participants for my misguided comments. Sorry.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Bee Source and other bee keeping forums.


----------



## Peaches (Jun 8, 2011)

Dehavik,

I have a problem with spelling. The word is plaques. Number plaques that I screwed onto the boxes and I can remove them to use again later. Sorry for the mistake. (I did go back and change the spelling, thanks to you.)


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

A tool box to carry all my needs to the hives.Best money I've spent on none hive equipment.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Queen Excluder???


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

My queen caller!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have an old red frame grip with a hive tool built into it, I only use it in the spring for putting in cells and boy is it a time saver (frame grip in one hand, cells in the other). I have no idea where it came from, I have never seen one like it for sale in a catalog. If I ever lose it I'm locking the doors.
No prob. risky we all get carried away at times nice to see someone with the courage to apologize.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Nice to Have Beekeeping Equipment:
These are nice, but not essential, you can do fine without them, but I don't think you will regret buying them if you have the money.

Tool box
You can put your tools in a five gallon bucket, but if you want a really nice toolbox, Brushy Mt. has one that can double as a swarm box, has a place for a hive tool, a frame grip, a smoker, a frame perch and room inside for odds and ends. It makes a nice stool too. If you want to build your own, take a close look at the one Brushy Mt has and convert a nuc box.

Queen Catcher
The hair clip kinds are the nicest ones I've seen to pick up a queen without hurting her. You still have to be a little careful, but it is designed to not hurt her and to let the workers out. There are times you just need to know where she is while you rearrange things or do a split and then you can release her. This plus a marking tube and a paint pen and you can mark her too.

Queen Muff
I got one from Brushy Mt. You can catch the queen in the hair clip and put her in the muff and not worry about her flying off.

A frame nailing device
This device (Walter T. Kelly has these) is very nice to put wooden frames together. It holds 10 frames in place for you to nail them. It is a little tricky to figure out at first, but it's a real time saver and frustration saver.

A 1/4” crown staple gun and compressor.
Everyone who owns a car needs a compressor anyway. The staple gun is under a $100. Walter Kelly has one that is the right size. It will shoot from 1 1/2” to 5/8” staples (which I buy at the local lumber or hardware store). The 1” are perfect for frames. The 1 1/2” are perfect to put boxes together. The 5/8” are nice for when you don't want it to go through a 3/4” board and the 1 1/4” are nice when you don't want to go through two 3/4” boards (like when you put a cleat on for a handle on a homemade box). Then you don't have to pre drill all those holes in the frames. I was a carpenter for years and am pretty good at nailing, but when doing frames I bend as many nails as I don't bend. Half of them are bent and pulled out when nailing by hand. But maybe my problem is I used to “one lick” a 16p nail and I don't have the finesse.

An Extractor
I would especially avoid buying a new extractor if you only have a few hives. If you find a good price on one, by all means pick it up, but buying a new one is a waste of money. Of course you can always keep your eye out for a bargain on a used one. I just crushed and strained and made cut comb for the first 26 years of my beekeeping. I finally bought a 9/18 radial when I started getting more hives. I'm glad I held out for a real extractor when I finally got one.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesoptions.htm
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnewbees.htm#nicetohave


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd be lost without my shaker box.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I just love tools! My favorite gadget is my j-hook hive tool. Its the best for getting out the first frame.


----------



## msapostol (Sep 6, 2008)

I like the "hang on the side" frame holder. Now if I could only get a gadget robot to lift these heavy hives for me...


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Apologies but I gotta say...........cell phone.

Can you remember what it was like before.


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Mar 1, 2011)

Dewalt Table Saw
Dewalt Crown Staple Gun (I use 1 1/2" staples & Titebond III glue for everything)
Dewalt Air Compressor
(Yea - so I am brand biased )


----------



## a+blessed+life (Feb 16, 2011)

Ditto on the tool box, but my favorite "gadget" is my husband who lifts all those heavy supers and deeps -- he's invaluable!


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Seconding Stephen. That is exactly what I have and it is my favourite "extra."


----------



## signalten (Feb 27, 2011)

My IPhone, for the camera. Snap a pic here and there and study them later. That is how I learn.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

1. Italian hive tool
2. Duct tape


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Riskybizz said:


> My apologies to the forum participants for my misguided comments. Sorry.


Risky, no offense taken here but I have rhino skin and you'd have to try much harder than that to get to me. What amazed me was the self-moderation of this thread. I think that's the first time I've seen it work effectively like that without descending into a battle. My compliments to all. Great job of not escalating or posting something provocative. (Now watch a moderator delete my comment!)


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

My 3.6V, rechargable, Dustbuster, bee sampler vac. I can sample from 1-100 bees without disturbing the hive or harming any bees. No more shaking frames to collect samples.

I put it together from an old B&D dustbuster that I wasn't using, a Skippy peanut butter jar, and some other stuff that I got at the harware store.


----------



## utahbees (Jun 30, 2011)

WLC said:


> My 3.6V, rechargable, Dustbuster, bee sampler vac. I can sample from 1-100 bees without disturbing the hive or harming any bees. No more shaking frames to collect samples.
> 
> I put it together from an old B&D dustbuster that I wasn't using, a Skippy peanut butter jar, and some other stuff that I got at the harware store.


This I got to see... post a picture please.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't have a picture of the dustbuster sampler, but imagine taking the dust collector and filter off, then propoxying a Skippy lid over the exposed intake (the lid has a hole cut into it).

I fitted a 3/4" threaded pvc male and female adapter through a hole in the bottom of the jar. I attached 3/4" hose to this adapter. I then fashioned a screen out of cloth veil material and held it into the mouth end of the jar with steel wire fashioned into a circular spring clip pushing out..

Once I've finished sampling, I simply put a rubber stopper (w/ 2 small holes) into the 3/4" end, and then I screw a new skippy jar lid on the mouth end of the jar.

There's my sample ready for the freezer or CO2ing.


----------



## pascopol (Apr 23, 2009)

My favorite gadget although it is not exclusively related to beekeeping is a battery of 5 and 6 gallon glass carboys.

So far covered with dust and empty but my beekeeping hopes are closely tied to filling those guys with golden liquid of the gods !

LOL


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Being an older, larger fellow, my favorite gadget is my folding chair, espically for working nucs ( I really need to make a JC nuc stand).


----------



## MsBlackwolf (Oct 19, 2010)

William's Hive Tool and my little lightweight 3 legged folding stool. Both these items make tending my girls easier. The William's hive tool has a J hook incorporated into the design and pops up a stuck frame with minimal effort and no damage done. The stool lets me sit down and really relax while I'm doing splits and other manipulations.


----------



## SweetThing (Jun 16, 2011)

I just got my J shaped hive tool and can't believe anything else has ever been sold. The difference in trying to get those first frames out especially, but the rest as well, is huge.
I really thing my next must is a wagon though. I always seem to be luggin supers around in case I check the hive and I need to add one.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I do LOVE my self igniting torch and my Italian hive tool. But I can't find the Italian hive tool for sale anymore... anyone know where to find one?


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> I do LOVE my self igniting torch and my Italian hive tool. But I can't find the Italian hive tool for sale anymore... anyone know where to find one?


http://blueskybeesupply.com/italian_hive_tool_1.html


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Dadant still carries them, too. Italian Hive Tool.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I got a pair of stainless 9 frame spacers for a buck. I wouldn't have them if I had to pay retail price, but they make spacing super frames quick and easy, and they are a permanent part of my 5 gal bucket tool box.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Not sure if you can call it a "gadget" but I have finally starting using a note book. I have a number on each brood box and refer to the number in my notes that way I don't find myself checking a hive if not necessary nor missing something that is needed.

I would think how someone writes the actual notes in the note book would make it a "gadget" if allowed to push the definition.


----------



## Kendal (Apr 12, 2011)

Someone finally mentioned a notebook, and I just had to log in and put in my 2 cents. My favorite gadget is a clipboard so I can take notes and draw pictures of hive configurations. I tried it using my knee for a hard surface to write on, and the top of the next hive, but I had no where to go with my paper, so a clipboard became my portable desk. My notes are too scrawled to be of use in a permanent notebook, I have to transcribe my field notes into English anyway, and ideally, most of it goes into a spreadsheet, not a notebook. But that's just the way I do things. I did it that way when I had only 3 hives, and when they became 5 yards I found it more important than ever (just too much data to carry around in one's forgetful head).


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>http://blueskybeesupply.com/italian_hive_tool_1.html

I haven't kept up! Brushy Mt. used to be the only place with them and now they don't have them. Thanks.


----------



## Peaches (Jun 8, 2011)

What is a carboy?


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Peaches said:


> What is a carboy?


A big 5 gallon jug with no handle. It's what they used to put on water coolers before they switched to plastic. You can still buy them at beer/wine making shops and online. They also have many sizes of them now. We use them for winemaking. One of these days I'm going to give mead a shot.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I've got another one. I have a large ammo box that holds two smokers and all my hive tools. I need to weld a propane torch holder to the outside and it's pretty much a complete toolbox. There's a frame grip rattling around in the bottom that I got from a retired beek and never use. The real beauty of it is that I can put two lit smokers in it, close it and drive down the road knowing that I'm not a fire hazard. It will put the smokers out, conserving smoker fuel and keeping the smoke inside. I could even keep it inside my vehicle but it bounces around in the back of my truck. Would be real handy for a beek with no pickup.


----------



## Benthic (May 1, 2011)

Peaches said:


> What is a carboy?


Here's a photo for you. 
Incidentally, that link is to Northern Brewer's web site. They're a great place to get home brewing and mead making supplies. I've been making beer for years, and I too intend to give mead a shot. For those that are interested, I highly recommend a copy of The Compleat Mead Maker.

Brian


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Ultrabreeze suit. Best thing I ever bought. And this is from a guy who didn't even own a a suit the first 10 years he kept bees. I swore I did not need one! And then I got older....


----------



## gun4hire (May 24, 2008)

-My 4 –wheeler with a big rack on back and front. I can put my bucket full of hive working tools in the front basket and carry hive bodies and frames in the back basket.
It lets me zip down to my bees instead of carrying crap for 200+ yards. When it’s time to make my escape, the guard bees are left in the dust!! I am always wiping propolis and stuff off the hand grips!!

-Ultrabreeze suit..since it costs more than a “regular” coverall type it counts as a luxury or gadget I guess.

Gun—who knows a swarm of angry guard bees can’t fly 40+ mph--


----------



## johnblagg (May 15, 2011)

Im still at a minimum for equipment myself but a frame rest on the side of the hive would be great,but my favorite is my home made smoker with a 12 volt electric fan on it instead of a bellows push the button and smoke pours out, one handed use so the other is free.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

My portable work bench with tool caddy. It is wide enough to hang frames in it. You can sit on it. It holds over 200 pounds. You do not have to put boxes on the ground and pick up dirt. Just love.


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

I sure have seen alot of great answers posted to this question. My gadgets I like best are my ultrabreeze bee suit, my 4 wheeler for carrying stuff and my propane torch for lighting my smoker.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

mythomane said:


> Ultrabreeze suit. Best thing I ever bought. And this is from a guy who didn't even own a a suit the first 10 years he kept bees. I swore I did not need one! And then I got older....


And so nice that I think it is cheep at the current price.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

My favorite gadgets are: 1.my frame perch, 2.my KW hive tool that has the j hook with scrapers straight and 90*, and 3. my 16'X9' storage building that sets 8' from the end of my Apiary. Sorry I couldn't decide which is my favorite.


----------



## BoTBees (Jun 8, 2010)

My BEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lpf:


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

My favorite gadget is my homemade frame holder but I also wanted to post something that I just found that works neat. When I need to screen over a hole in an inner cover or a vent hole I've started using scrim drywall joint tape. It's like a self adhesive screen - quick and holds like a champ.


----------



## Beeboy01 (May 20, 2008)

My favorite gadget has to be a set of frame grips and my #2 choice is an oversized hive tool that came from A I Root back in the '60s. Homemade gadgets would be my bee equipment box made from scrap 3/4 plywood and stuff from the shop. Next time I think 1/2 inch plywood would work better for less weight.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey Katharina, I like your set up. What do you do with that little paint can there?


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

I used it for burr comb, but have now replaced it with a square plastic freezer container.


----------



## suburbanrancher (Aug 5, 2011)

I've only had bees since June but I like the frame rest and the grip for the heavy frames.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I've tried frame grips, and frame perches, not a big fan of them myself but I could see how others are.

I also tried an Italian hive tool, and swore by it for about a year or two. Last winter I misplaced it, and it doesn't seem to matter that much. I make do just fine without it.

Favorite gadget: Ratchet straps. I use those things all the time. Either for transporting hives/nucs, holding together "broken" equipment, or even straitening up crooked boxes (or making sure others are flush with each other, after extensive use and propolis build up that can become challenging).

There are many gadgets on my "to get" list, including: Ultra-breeze suit (my Mann Lake one is so heavy, I just can't wear it for 3/4 of the beekeeping season), carrying box (still trying to find one I like), ammo box (thanks for the great idea beyondthesidewalks!) and most importantly a truck (moving bees in a Toyota Yaris becomes a little bit challenging, and seems to frustrate the wife, lol).


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

Mine is a bee brush ...works great ...in the woodshop .


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

So Mike, a bit late I know after I've seen one, but for the benefit of those who haven't, can you describe your shaker box and how you use it?


----------



## MsBlackwolf (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd like to see pictures of the handmade frame holder


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Frame grip! I tried manipulating frames without it at first but find the tips of the glove fingers are either in the way, pinched under the frame, or suddenly slipping off the frames and further annoying the cranky bees in That Hive.


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

Specialkayme said:


> There are many gadgets on my "to get" list, including: Ultra-breeze suit (my Mann Lake one is so heavy, I just can't wear it for 3/4 of the beekeeping season), carrying box (still trying to find one I like), ammo box (thanks for the great idea beyondthesidewalks!) and most importantly a truck (moving bees in a Toyota Yaris becomes a little bit challenging, and seems to frustrate the wife, lol).


Ultra breeze suit vs ML, I hear ya there. It's on the list.
Curious to see the ammo box.
Yaris beekeeping-mobile? Wow. Interesting choice. grin. Craigslist, I got a '92 Nissan Truck for $300 last year.

C2


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

A triangular shaped paint scraper. Sharpen periodically by placing the shaft in a vice and using a file. I keep one each at the apiary and one in the honey house. used to scrape propolis and wax from the frame rest and top and bottom surfaces of the supers. Superior to any style of hive tool.

Steve


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Yesssss! Great idea!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Andrew Dewey said:


> So Mike, a bit late I know after I've seen one, but for the benefit of those who haven't, can you describe your shaker box and how you use it?


My shaker box is a good hive body...no holes or cracks...with a wood bound excluder nailed on the bottom.











I use it almost every day in the cell building and nuc making season. It's a great place to hold the queen on her frame of brood when you want her out of the way while you finish inspecting her colony. Also useful when making up nucleus colonies...as a holding cage for sorting frames of bees and brood as you're making up your nucs. 

I use it in my cell builders when I'm shaking nurse bees into the cell builder from a queen right colony...insurance I don't get any queens in the cell builder.

One use that alone makes the shaker box indispensable...searching for queens. Sometimes you just can't find her...and you gotta! You know those queens...I call them Klingons. Remember the Klingons? They invented the cloaking devise. There must have been beekeepers on Klingon 'cause queen bees really invented it. And they're good at it, too.

So when you have a Klingon in your hive, what to do?

Break the hive down to the bottom box. Remove all the combs from the bottom box and stand them in order against the next hive. Iplace an inner cover on the ground and one on top of it standing up and leaning against the next hive. That way the bees and queen can't crawl off the combs and onto the hive or into the grass. Check box for queen. If too many bees to find her, dump bees into shaker box by banging box and bottom board upside down on SB. Scrape frame rests and any brace comg on front and back inside walls. Replace bottom and body on stand and SB on top. Move SB over 3-4"...enough space to lower a frame into body. Pick up first frame and shake ALL bees in to shaker box. Scrape burr comb off top bar, lower into body, and slide under SB. This first frame in was actually last frame out, so you see that the frames are going back into the hive in their original order and orientation. Repeat with each frame until all are back into body and below SB. Slide SM back over body and look for queen. If they appear to want to boil over, brush them or scrape them with your hive tool so they fall down onto the excluder and don't crawl over the rim of the SB. If she's not found, shake the bees from the other boxes, until she shows up on the excluder. If you absolutely must be sure you have found all the queens...when you find the first one...continue shaking until all the bees have been filtered through the shaker box. If you're in hot, humid weather, do this early in the morning while it's still reasonably cool.










Most often, the queen will be trying to go through the excluder along one side or another...or in the corners. Rarely, but sometimes, she will try to crawl out of the box. A very little smoke along the rim, and attention with your brush will help prevent this. Also Duct Tape will help keep the bees in the box. They absolutely hate the feel...I'm assuming here...and few will cross the barrier. My shaker box now has a 4" strip of Duct Tape.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

I would like to see your spreadsheet template.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I havn't heard the duct tape trick before. Good to know.


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

Michael P.,

I'm also glad to hear about your duct tape trick and i will put it to the test on the next opportunity. Can you tell us what the brand name is of the duct tape you use?

Thanks

Bear Creek Steve


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I like the mite shaker, however hubby is unwilling to spend the $ on one so he will make me it. Just taking a while. I also like my frame rest. I have tried many ideas for a tool box. From an older rubbermaid tub to boxes. By the end of the year they are all toast. I take too much stuff i guess. So i bought a $3.00 laundry basket. Holding up well so far.
Included is
torch for smoker
smoker
fuel
queen catcher an the marking tube
cattle tags and a tagging pen, nails and hammer
knife
hive tools (i seed them so i have a collection of them but find them at some point)
frame scratching tool for checking drone brood
extra plugs for lids
couple extra entrance reducers incase weak hive or robbing
frame rest
metal pail that cost me $2.00 for wax scrapings
frame rests. 
I have a couple of those frame lifters. I have to say i liked them in the beginning but hate them now, but newbies i hire and train like them in the beginning until they get a handle on the way of getting frames out. I find the lawnmowers really like them :no: Just one more thing i seed and leave behind


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

My favorite gadget is a butane cigar torch. It gets the smoker going lickety split, and since that's Hubby's business, there is never a shortage of them around.

There are some great ideas in this thread I'm going to have to implement!


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

What's the difference between a cigar torch and a cigarette lighter? Inquiring non-smokers want to know.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Kelptic, a cigar torch is usually windproof and refillable. It's a lot like a small plumbing torch, and you can also use it to make the carmelization on creme brûlée. I have a few that are single flame, and also a couple of double and triple flame. The one that lives in my beek toolbox is a cheapo single flame, so I can replace it easily if needed. You can probably pick one up at Walmart, but I know I have seen them at Bed Bath & Beyond for creme brûlée. They are also prevalent online, just google cigar torch.

The best part is that the flame is often adjustable in length. It's also a lifesaver if the smoker goes out, as I can get it going again in no time.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

That sounds a lot better than the plumber's propane torch I've been using to get mine going. Thanks!


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Those plumber torches are huge, I can't imagine lugging one around. My biggest cigar torch fits in the pocket of my bee suit, and you can buy a can of butane for refills at any gas station.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

I just use it to start my smoker, back behind the house where I suit up. Once it's going properly it usually lasts for inspecting ALL my hives. All two of 'em. :banana:


----------



## b2bnz (Apr 5, 2009)

The small butane torch is great, especially if you drill a 10mm hole in the base of the smoker just above the fire grate and have a small swing cover to close the hole once the smoker it lit. Puts the flame where it is needed most, at the bottom of the smoker.


----------



## EAshurst (Jun 18, 2010)

I love my hairclip queen catcher, and my propane piezo torch. I love having an air stapler and nailer.
But my favorite gadget is a wad of used nitrile glove. When I finish up with my smoker, I shove a tight wad of glove into the smoker's spout and put it in my (plastic) tool box. I take care to keep flammable things away from the hot burn box for the next couple of minutes, but I never have to worry about it smoking or smoldering after I put it away. Sounds silly, I know, but it is effective. The fuel quickly goes out and the smoker cools down quickly. When I am ready to use it next time, I just pull the plug and it is ready to go. The nitrile sometimes melts a bit, but I've never had any trouble getting the vast majority of it when I pull the plug.

I am also kind of proud of my tool box. It is a cheap plastic bin with lid. I made a set of compartments out of wood that fit in the bottom. They are only 1.5" high, but that's enough to keep things from sliding around. They hold the smoker steady. There is a place for hammer, knives, hand stapler, pruning tool, etc. boxes of gloves and wet wipes go along the back. Hive tools fit in one end. Small parts like queen catcher, bags of nails, roll of TP, etc. go in the other. Fuel, gloves, torch, spray bottle go on top of everything else. I rigged a cord with a snap over the top to ensure the lid doesn't blow off while riding in my pickup. 
Everything I need is there, ready to go, and not forgotten in the garage.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Can we borrow him from time to time?


----------



## beek (Feb 2, 2011)

A cheap digital camera that I don't mind when it gets propolis from my gloves stuck all over it.

Often, I only find the queen or eggs later, when I check the pics.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

A few asked to see a picture of my homemade frame holder and here you go.

http://s1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff401/Jay_Hudson/?action=view&current=homemadeframeholder.jpg

It's just a 1" by 9" board with two 3/8" dowels appropriately placed and an "L" bracket on top to hold to the box. Two "L" brackets would be better but I only had one laying around. It holds two frames fine and I just made it from scraps I had around the house.


----------



## beek (Feb 2, 2011)

Kind of a crappy pic, but the parallel front and back sides of the 2x6 hive stand is spaced to allow me to hang up to 3 frames there.


Also note under the cinder blocks there's a 30" x 30" platform that looks like a concrete stepping stone pad. It's actually one of those pads that your air conditioner compressor sits on. It cost me about $25 from an HVAC supply place. I thought those things were solid concrete, but it's actually a lightweight foam core covered with a concrete-like coating. You can carry it with one hand. You can get other sizes too. I considered getting a 36" x 36", but I didn't want something I'd be tripping over. I probably should have gotten the bigger size so I'd have a place to set down the smoker without setting the grass on fire. 

It's great to make a level spot for your hive, and to keep weeds and I'm hoping small hive beetle larva away.


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Frame grip and j hive tool are tied - can not do without. Also got spoiled very quickly when changed over from crush and strain to an extractor for honey.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Hokie, thanks for posting that! I am definitely borrowing your design 

B2bnz, awesome smoker modification!


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

clgs said:


> Frame grip and j hive tool are tied - can not do without. Also got spoiled very quickly when changed over from crush and strain to an extractor for honey.


What do you do with the wax when you crush it? Does that mean you never have any "drawn comb"?

I used to live in Kennett Square!  <-- Those are mushroom-season eyes!


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

I did crush and strain for a few years and so did not have drawn out comb for the honey supers. But, the ladies took care of that pretty quick next spring honey flow. I'm not a big producer, just have honey for personal use and gifts. I melted the wax down with the intent to make candles, which still need to do. Kennett is a great place to live and grow up in, we've been here for 17 years.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

I completely forgot. I've always had an awful time getting a smoker going with any fuel - nothing seemed to keep going. I finally broke down and got some fuel pellets (compressed raw-cotton fibers) that I light with my trusty plumber's torch. The stuff works like a charm. When I'm done, if the smoker orifice is properly plugged, it dies down and waits for next time.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Try using old cotton clothing, jeans, t-shirts, whatever...........works like a charm. Start the smoker using some of the charred stuff left over from the last time you used, once that's started add the cut up jeans etc.......it'll go all day.
Get a lot of my cotton stuff from a seamstress!


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

I DID try that. Unfortunately, nothing ever got going well enough to result in "charred stuff", despite using a propane torch. Raiding my ragbag was a great idea whose time was not now.


----------



## Danman (Jun 13, 2011)

I use pine needles. Theyll smoke a long time as long as you really pack them in and light easy if their dry. 

My favorite gadget: frame perch- indispensable


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Need to raid local park for these. Maybe they'd pay me.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

KelpticFest said:


> I DID try that. Unfortunately, nothing ever got going well enough to result in "charred stuff", despite using a propane torch. Raiding my ragbag was a great idea whose time was not now.


Try animal bedding .......available at any pet supply store or Walmart..........


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Now that's a good idea.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

I have animal bedding and only use it in emergencies, as it is vile! I have no idea what makes it so noxious, and yes, I bought the natural stuff, supposedly no additives.

If you do woodworking (or have a friend who does) collect the sawdust. Best smoker fuel I've used. Catches quick and never seems to go out. Make sure you're not using sawdust from pressure treated wood though!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Monkadelic said:


> I have animal bedding and only use it in emergencies, as it is vile! I have no idea what makes it so noxious, and yes, I bought the natural stuff, supposedly no additives.
> 
> If you do woodworking (or have a friend who does) collect the sawdust. Best smoker fuel I've used. Catches quick and never seems to go out. Make sure you're not using sawdust from pressure treated wood though!


Better yet ........get your friend to collect his router shavings for you.......the sawdust is too fine.........


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Sawdust is too precious. Unbeatable raspberry mulch.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Really, raspberry mulch? How about blackberry mulch? I can't get razzies to grow here but I have two blackberry bushes.

Sawdust, router shavings, any scraps from the workshop go into a bucket for smoker fuel. I love the chips off the miter saw. Anything too big for fuel but too small for anything else gets cut down. Hubby calls it recycling


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

*Monkadelic: *All the cane fruits, I think. Don't know why - would think its breakdown could rob the soil of nitrogen. But it's old-timer advice and seems to work. Penning the chickens in the raspberry patch for a while this spring probably helped too. With blackberries - I noted years ago that the absolute BEST wild blackberry stands were in pine slash. So I try very hard to mulch the blackberries with pine needles. If this year is an indication, it works - first year on some heritage blackberries and they're going to town.


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

My favorite gadget is my camera.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

1. Frame grips, more stable than my hands, even without gloves.
2. Having started with a two frame hand crank extractor, then a motorized two frame reversible extractor, my 20-frame Dadant is my favorite gadget. 
3. My air compressor and nail guns.
4. My 40-gallon stainless steel tank with heavy duty Harbor Freight mixer attached. Just finished producing 25 gallons of sugar syrup for tomorrow's feeding...man I love that labor and back saving device!


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

My favorite gadget is a little brown paper sack. The kind of little brown paper sack you carried your PBJ sandwich in to school. Put a few small chunks of REAL WOOD charcoal inside the bag, (no briquettes please:no sprits the bag lightly with Pam. Roll everything up and stuff it inside your smoker, add fire, pump a few times. POOF, an instantly lit smoker or at least a smoker ready to load with whatever smoke generating fuel you prefer.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Scrapfe said:


> POOF, an instantly lit smoker


Sounds too good to be true ...


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds way to good to be true, which means I'm going to eventually try it! At least once I figure put where to get real wood charcoal...


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

You can get natural charcoal from Lowe's though it is a bit more expensive there. I get mine for the BBQ at Sam's Club. It's about $14.50 for a 40 lbs bag. Smart & Final has it also for about the same price. The most expensive that I have seen says Big Green Egg, its about $40 for 18 lbs. I love my Big Green Egg, hate the price of their charcoal.

C2


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Making CHAR WOOD is done the same way as making char cloth for fire starting.

To make char wood you need to start with a new metal paint can (clean), you can buy them at any paint center. Place wood shaveings/ small peices up to the size of your finger (the larger the wood the longer it takes) into the paint can until its 1/2 to 3/4s full. Use a nail or 3/32 drill bit and make 3 or 4 holes in the top of the can and seal the can with the top.
The next step you will want to do out side. 
Place the can upright in a fire or on a hot BBQ grill, as the wood cooks it releases CO2 and other gasses which vent out the holes in the top that appear as a lite smoke, let it cook until the smoke stops (this may take from 30 min to a few hours), once the smoke stops remove the can from the fire and allow to cool. Once the can is cool remove the top and you have CHAR WOOD which makes fire starting much faster, replace the vented lid with a new one (no holes) to keep the contents dry.

Go to youtube and search char cloth or char wood to see a vid. Jim


----------



## downhome (Mar 11, 2009)

What a great question to start this thread. Lots of great ideas here. I love my frame rest and frame grip. Those two things have definitely saved me lots of squished bees. And it makes going through the hive more organized.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Batman and Bsweet! I will try that in some form. I have wood for the smoker, but I know that's not the correct stuff to use 

Hubby just bought me a little Flip camcorder, which I am going to attempt to mod with a macro filter. I hope this will become my new favorite gadget! I might get to try it out today, I am probably going to go help with some queen rearing this afternoon.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Let me know how you come out with the close-up mod. I've got an old "Jazz" camera I've been thinking about modding...


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

These responses were interesting to read. I'm sure most wish lists are longer now than they were a month ago.

You know what else you've done, right?

Just increased the average debt for beekeepers.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep, the bees are making me broke! But they make me happy too 

Ed, still working on a good macro mod for the Flip. Going to try a binocular lens next!


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

This would have to be my favorite gadget. My grandson showed me how to use it on bees. It gently sucks them up and there is a gate that turns inside that is a magnifying glass to capture them. https://picasaweb.google.com/113400947700542391177/BeeVac?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

You win, Guyross. That beevac is the _epitome_ of the word "gadget".


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm, that bee-sucker is pretty cool. It looks like a brand of "toys" for kids at wallyworld that they are apparently clearing out. I'll have to see if they have these there. I bought several magnifying glasses of that brand the other day...big plastic ones for a buck a piece on clearance. They've also got something else that interested me...it's a 3' diameter net with a soft weighted ring around it for supposedly catching lizards and stuff in....you throw it like a cast net. I just haven't figured out how to work it into bees...$7 on clearance.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

The batteries are included but it works better with fresh ones. Also it has a laser like sight and variable speeds.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Intheswamp said:


> a 3' diameter net with a soft weighted ring around it for supposedly catching lizards and stuff in....you throw it like a cast net. .


Sounds ideal for catching rogue chickens!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

KelpticFest said:


> Sounds ideal for catching rogue chickens!


You may have an idea there!!!! If nothing else it oughta be some cheap entertainment for a while!!!!


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I gotta admit you guys have brought up some great gadgets which I have and use almost all that has been mentioned but my personal favorite gadget is this little item that I made to punch holes in feeder jar lids. Its made from scraps and leftover nails and a remarkably simple idea, easy to make and quite useful. I had about 100 lids to punch one day and it came to me that there must be an easier way to do this so I grabbed some scraps and hobbled this together and it works great and it saves me a ton of cash because jar lids are only about .19 cents and feeder jar lids are $1 each. I entered this in the Kentucky State Fair under beekeeping gadgets this year, dont know if I got a ribbon because I havnt made it out there yet.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

hemichuck said:


> my personal favorite gadget is this little item that I made to punch holes in feeder jar lids. Its made from scraps and leftover nails and a remarkably simple idea, easy to make and quite useful. I had about 100 lids to punch one day and it came to me that there must be an easier way to do this so I grabbed some scraps and hobbled this together and it works great and it saves me a ton of cash because jar lids are only about .19 cents and feeder jar lids are $1 each. I entered this in the Kentucky State Fair under beekeeping gadgets this year, dont know if I got a ribbon because I havnt made it out there yet.


Now that is a great idea :applause:


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

Do you slam it with your hand or do you need to use a hammer to punch the lids?


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I set the lid on another piece of wood with a strip of rubber on top and hit it with a hammer or mallet.If your using 1=1 dont hit it too hard and if your feeding 2=1 or honey then whack it a little harder.The first one I made punched over a hundred lids before it broke and I just made another one in 5 minutes. I made a few out of plastic with a steel washer between the 2 plastic pieces and they were bolted together with a screw in the middle which also served as a spot to hammer on.They looked and worked great but eventually I gave them to all my buddies and now I need to make some more. I started with the leftover circles from cutting feeder holes through my inner covers(70 mm lid size)and the nails were left from Walter Kelley frames(I air stapled instead of using the nails) I just flipped a feeder lid on top of the circle and drilled holes through where the holes were in the lid and then dropped in my nails(you dont want them to stick out far enough to bend)and stapled another circle over the nail heads to hold them in place and thats all there is to it.Everybody should make themselves one of these.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Lots of great gadgets! I'm most enamored of my digital volt meter to test the voltage on my bear fences. No more trying to see those little lights on the cheap testers!


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

Volt meters are great. I'm sure folks get real sick n' tired of slapping their electric fences super-quick to see if the shock is a-workin' proper.

I sure did.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

hemichuck said:


> ...gadget...to punch holes in feeder jar lids.


Finally got to a computer where I could see this. Even for a few lids it looks like a winner - my lids skidded all over when I did it by hand.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

dehavik said:


> Volt meters are great. I'm sure folks get real sick n' tired of slapping their electric fences super-quick to see if the shock is a-workin' proper.
> 
> I sure did.


But slapping is better than peeing on them.

One of my old highschool teachers was a young city boy from Conneticut. He moved south and had never seen an electric fence nor hogs (by his own words). He learned about both...with a newfound understanding and respect for the first one (described by him in words we want repeat).:lpf:


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I finally made it out to the Kentucky state fair and I won a blue ribbon for my hole puncher. Didnt do so good with my honey(jars were not filled full enough,still learning the parameters for judging)I was excited about my Blue Ribbon for beekeeping gadgets but found out later that I was the only person who entered a gadget! Oh well,a wins a win, Right?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

hemichuck said:


> Well I finally made it out to the Kentucky state fair and I won a blue ribbon for my hole puncher. Didnt do so good with my honey(jars were not filled full enough,still learning the parameters for judging)I was excited about my Blue Ribbon for beekeeping gadgets but found out later that I was the only person who entered a gadget! Oh well,a wins a win, Right?


Ok, where's the pic of the hole puncher (and blue ribbon! )


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

hemichuck said:


> Well I finally made it out to the Kentucky state fair and I won a blue ribbon for my hole puncher. Didnt do so good with my honey(jars were not filled full enough,still learning the parameters for judging)I was excited about my Blue Ribbon for beekeeping gadgets but found out later that I was the only person who entered a gadget! Oh well,a wins a win, Right?


Nice job. You deserve it. I made a hole punch bigger to accommodate my 2 1/2 quart feeders. Work great!!

Thanks for sharing your idea.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Foil tape, J Hive Tool and a clip that I slide onto my jean from pocket that has a magnet attached. It holds the hive tool between uses.......it's Great!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I dunno if it can be classified as a gadget, but my newly aquired golf cart is the best thing since sliced bread in my beeyard. Really helps save the back and legs.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Think you have a great gadget? Enter it in the gadget show at EAS and take home the silver plate.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

As soon as I get that robot built that will pick up hive bodies and supers, I'll be right there!


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Even though it is not a Gadget I love my Hive tool most.


----------

